# Yellow dog....



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Donna could make a collage of him to honor him just in case you do have a funeral for him. :behindsofa: Where's Waldo?? eep: Tracey can't find me and she is creeped out! Ruby is sad cause she chewed me up and I can't play anymore. :devil: some say I am possessed! :canada: I travelled to Canada and made Molly whine:rip: My days are numbered


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Gosh!!

This poor bl**dy dog is everywhere.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it - stick this pic in too 
No doubt it's upside down!
Your waldo must be the same as our where's whally.
I might save doggy from a life of doom and hang him off the Christmas tree!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh Gosh!!
> 
> This poor bl**dy dog is everywhere.


It's the things nightmares are made of eh Ruth?
And yet ruby adores him


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

And Waldo can't go anywhere because his legs have been chewed off. :cry2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can never get rid of him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> It's the things nightmares are made of eh Ruth?
> And yet ruby adores him


Ruby needs to realise there won't be a Waldo if she doesn't stop eating him..

Then it will be poor Ruby and Waldo.. Both without they're mates!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, I think I need to rescue him and save him for prosperity,
And get him out on special occasions, like birthdays and Halloween
He can be the guest of honour at parties and holidays.
I could rent / hire him out - no party complete without!
Ha is it my bedtime?


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

He does look like something out of a horror film. The more you look at him the scarier he looks xx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I think there should be a book about this dog like there is one of Boo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh my what has Tracey started Poor yellow dog I am sure Donna will figure out what to do with him.....she's into halloween so you never know


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Donna that is amazing I love it maybe you should of put a "Where's Waldo" pic in there Too funny love the one with Ruby in it!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here he is........... Hope I didn't do plagiarism


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna that is amazing I love it maybe you should of put a "Where's Waldo" pic in there Too funny love the one with Ruby in it!


I have a where's willow picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have a where's willow picture.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


OMG is she really in there?? I cannot find her but I used to play where's waldo on the IPhone and I could always spot him but Willow has been swallowed by leaves or you are messing with us


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Honestly I don't see her maybe yellow dog got her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe I should give s calendar to the first person to find her.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Maybe I should give s calendar to the first person to find her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Is she really in there? Guess I will have to put my glasses on and if that doesn't work maybe a magnifying glass I am not young you shouldn't make me work that hard


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG I see her she was a tiny baby and blends real well with the leaves. I had to copy the picture and make it bigger but I did find her


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I found her!!!:laugh::congrats::jumping: She was a wee baby!! So cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes you did!!!!!!! You ate going to get a prize!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Yes you did!!!!!!! You ate going to get a prize!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Does that mean I ain't getting the prize or I am getting it??:question:


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Ladies! You made my not so great day much better! I needed the laugh! Just hope I don't dream of Ruby's yellow dog!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Thanks, Ladies! You made my not so great day much better! I needed the laugh! Just hope I don't dream of Ruby's yellow dog!


Oh Suze feel better!! Hope you don't have bad "yellow dog" dreams Sending you happy vibes feel better my friend!!:hug:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

HUGS for Suze.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Does that mean I ain't getting the prize or I am getting it??:question:


Oh your going to get it alright! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Oh your going to get it alright!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Not something scary like yellow dog


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha, this is very funny! Just be careful what you wish for Renee..........


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This has made my morning!
I'm off to a funeral and the antics of the little yellow dog & you guys has put a smile on my face
Thank you! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm not sure its Ruby who's the culprit, especially as she loves him sooo much. I bet Billy has been watching Toy Story 2?? and copying the antics from the film....other toys beware


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is SO funny, Donna you are great at those pictures and the wheres Willow was cute - oh, over here it was where's Wally!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So how is the NEW yellow dog doing??? Does that mean you have twins now? or is the other one gone:rip::hurt:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

New yellow doggy was tailless in minutes thanks to wreck it Ralph, who constantly tries to steal it off ruby, ruby gets extremely protective and snaps snarls and attacks Ralph if he dare looks at yellow doggy!
Ruby can only have supervised play due to this & the rest of the time she cries for it! 
CHAOS! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

New yellow doggy was tailless in minutes thanks to wreck it Ralph, who constantly tries to steal it off ruby, ruby gets extremely protective and snaps snarls and attacks Ralph if he dare looks at yellow doggy!
Ruby can only have supervised play due to this & the rest of the time she cries for it! 
CHAOS! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> New yellow doggy was tailless in minutes thanks to wreck it Ralph, who constantly tries to steal it off ruby, ruby gets extremely protective and snaps snarls and attacks Ralph if he dare looks at yellow doggy!
> Ruby can only have supervised play due to this & the rest of the time she cries for it!
> CHAOS! X


Too funny so it was exactly the same as the "original" Poor Ruby


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Exactly..... Except the new one had more body parts!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got the Halloween versions of those toys and they had it chewed up in seconds. It found the trash bin in less than one minute after giving it to them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow so that is what the original looked like! This one is less creepy I did enjoy the pics of the original when you would post his body parts made me laugh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow so that is what the original looked like! This one is less creepy I did enjoy the pics of the original when you would post his body parts made me laugh


........ The original still exists, just!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I got the Halloween versions of those toys and they had it chewed up in seconds. It found the trash bin in less than one minute after giving it to them.


We've had a few, dog, mouse, pig - ruby loved them and played with them lovingly.
Wreck it Ralph on the other hand - shreds them within minutes given the chance, the pig was the longest surviving - but he met a sticky end today and lost his squeak, ass & stuffing


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> ........ The original still exists, just!


I'm picturing this graveyard of half eaten Yellow Dog in a drawer.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm picturing this graveyard of half eaten Yellow Dog in a drawer.


Imagine no more it exists......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Imagine no more it exists......


Wow the original is in pretty bad shape too funny!!  The new one looks so peppy and ready for play


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha! I am not right! This is how I spend my Saturday night - photographing half eaten dog toys in a draw! 
I need to get out more - this is what R&R have driven me too. X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha! I am not right! This is how I spend my Saturday night - photographing half eaten dog toys in a draw!
> I need to get out more - this is what R&R have driven me too. X


The crazy cockapoo lady ha!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Look at it this way you are entertaining all the other crazy cockapoo people that are on here so you are not alone


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha! Well I've only just logged on so don't count me amongst your crazy number  Tracey I think it's brilliant that you can just go out and get another identical yellow doggy!!! Maybe you should stockpile and make a yellow doggy wardrobe/shrine.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Btw, all I'm saying on the other little matter is Lenny Henry and onanism ok?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha! Well I've only just logged on so don't count me amongst your crazy number  Tracey I think it's brilliant that you can just go out and get another identical yellow doggy!!! Maybe you should stockpile and make a yellow doggy wardrobe/shrine.


Would make great decorations for her christmas tree all of them different but the same just different pieces missing


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes! A little yellow Christmas doggy with sparkly baubles (unless he's been de-conkered like Ralph, can't tell from the picture)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yes! A little yellow Christmas doggy with sparkly baubles (unless he's been de-conkered like Ralph, can't tell from the picture)


Ha!! Too funny I'm sure he either didn't have any or Ralph fixed him good

Sweet revenge


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha Ralph will deconker anything he can get his chops on - he's in a funny mood tonight, I just caught him dragging his bed outside, I managed to stop him, so he came back in the lounge where ruby was sleeping on the floor and started to drag her across the floor by her ear!!! How naughty is ralph!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Btw, all I'm saying on the other little matter is Lenny Henry and onanism ok?


Hahahaha!! LMFAO
I still don't fully get it and I've just had to google the word onanism!!! 
My my your one well vocabularised lady!!!! 
& I still can't see how Ali thought I meant something like this when all I was referring to was Alfie & dexter pics been upside down lol!!! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Been away and this thread is really making me laugh out loud, Oh Ralph you cheeky poo, Dudley has had the indignation of having a 14 year old female JR humping his head today!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo Dudley - whatever floats your boat - it takes all sorts!!!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha Ralph will deconker anything he can get his chops on - he's in a funny mood tonight, I just caught him dragging his bed outside, I managed to stop him, so he came back in the lounge where ruby was sleeping on the floor and started to drag her across the floor by her ear!!! How naughty is ralph!


Wow he must be feeling better maybe he is getting ready for Halloween


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow he must be feeling better maybe he is getting ready for Halloween


Chewing the ears of yellow doggy is one thing, but chewing them off ruby!!... I've got to draw the line there renee!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Chewing the ears of yellow doggy is one thing, but chewing them off ruby!!... I've got to draw the line there renee!


I agree don't want to see Ruby's ear in a post or her little stubby legs that would make me cry


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - he does have a little mean streak to ruby does our ralph, then again I suppose ruby does to him too. X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahahaha!! LMFAO
> I still don't fully get it and I've just had to google the word onanism!!!
> My my your one well vocabularised lady!!!!
> & I still can't see how Ali thought I meant something like this when all I was referring to was Alfie & dexter pics been upside down lol!!! Xx



I can't speak for Ali, this was my artistic interpretation of the thread via the medium of smut  you make me laugh so much


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love learning new words, I will try and slip that one into conversation somewhere tomorrow!  x


----------

